# Forum > News > Community Chat > Polls >  Member of the month poll!

## Dante

Who will become the MEMBER OF THE MONTH!? Will it be bsbmitza, known scammer and permabanned from ownedcore? Or maybe Eryxon, the sexiest man on Ownedcore?

----------


## mckemo

Oh damn you Dante, you shouldn´t hold your ass up to eryxon just because wetop doesn´t wants you.. Don´t be a slut.. its worthless... and you don´t wanna be priceless..

----------


## Eryx

I can't find the option that says "JD" in the poll :-(

----------


## Nevodark

Welp looks like ery got rekt 6-1,

And hey my idea! :'<

----------


## zara1200

Eryxon shall become member of the month.

----------


## eSko

lol Eryxon losing to bsbmitza... pathetic... we should ban him as well

----------


## Loque

If eryx was banned, maybe people would vote for him more. Everyone likes a bad boy  :Wink:

----------


## Remus3

Bsb for being the example of the forum on how to break the rules and get caught.

Sorry er, just not coo enough  :Smile:

----------


## Unchanged

such a hard choice hahaha

----------

